# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Battlegrounds 2.0, les indiens rentrent dans la danse.

## ShinSH

Battlegrounds, le mod pour Half Life 2 traitant de la guerre d'indépendance vient de passer en version 2.0. Les changements étant très nombreux (nouvelles cartes et classes par exemple), je vous invite à aller voir directement sur leur site la liste des modifications. Et comme je n'ai pas grand chose à rajouter, je vous propose une soirée karaoké. (Merci génériques-tv.com.)

*Tom Sawyer, c'est  l'Amérique
Le symbole de la liberté
Il est né sur les bords du  fleuve Mississipi
Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami*

Il  est toujours prêt pour tenter l'aventure
Avec ses bons copains
Il  n'a peur de rien
C'est un Américain
Il aime l'école
Surtout  quand elle est loin

*Tom Sawyer, c'est l'Amérique
 Le  symbole de la liberté
 Il est né sur les bords du fleuve Mississipi
 Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami*

Tom Sawyer,  c'est l'Amérique
Pour tous ceux qui aiment la vérité
Il connaît  les merveilles
Qui sont dans la forêt
Les chemins, les rivières et  les sentiers

Il a dans ses poches des objets fabuleux
Qu'il  emporte avec lui
Trois bouts de ficelles
Quelques pierres et du  bois
Il les partage avec tous ses amis

*Tom Sawyer,  c'est l'Amérique
Pour tous ceux qui aiment la liberté
Il est né  sur les bords du fleuve Mississipi
Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un  ami*

Il est né sur les bords du fleuve Mississipi
Tom  Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami

Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Super Timor

Elle ressemble quand même vachement à la guerre d'indépendance la guerre de sécession  ::ninja::

----------


## Flonflon

J'allais le dire  ::P:  ...

----------


## ze nolife²

Q: What is it all about?
A: BG places you in the time period of the revolutionary war in America. American rebels are fighting for their freedom and the troops of the british crown are trying to keep control of the colonies.

----------


## ShinSH

Ok c'est bon les gros malins, j'ai fait une confusion pendant que je chantais à tue-tête le générique de Tom Sawyer.

----------


## Nonok

Allez, on fait comme si on a rien vu. Alors, ça me donne vachement envie de faire un serveur Canard ça. En plus ce mod était déjà génial à ses premières releases.

----------


## Darkmistermomy

J'trouve ça assez moche, même pour du source, C'est normal ? :P

----------


## Earthworm Jim

L'iron sight au mousquet avec le chien qui prend 35% du champ est assez fabuleuse.

----------


## valval

*LINEUH BATTEUL !!!!!!*



Comment qu'il est trop bien ce mod.

----------


## frunzy

J'ai passé beaucoup de temps sur ce mod, avec sa visée ripou et ses coups de baïonnette à te défier les lois de la physique... Maintenant j'ai Metro 2033 qui fait très bien ça aussi  :;): 

Sans dec' le mod vaut vraiment le coup, de bonnes heures de fun en perspective !

----------


## Foxone

Je suis une quiche, j'arrive pas à y jouer (je cherche le .exe pour lancer le jeu apres instal ... mais j'ai pas.)
No comprendo ...

----------


## Tetsuro999

Moi qui était parti dans une présentation prolixe, t'as été plus rapide que moi Shinsh  ::ninja:: .
Au rayon des modifications, outre la mise à jour graphique, signalons différentes armes (jusqu'à trois par classe), 2 types de munitions (balles ou grenaille), une nouvelle classe pour les rosbeef, l'infanterie légère, ainsi qu'une accélération assez marquée de la vitesse des persos et une réhausse des dégâts (fini les "99 in the chest", désormais ce sera 101 dégâts, et c'est pas plus mal).
Si vous avez apprécié ce mod dans le passé, les modifications valent le coup de s'y remettre, sinon je vous invite à le découvrir.*

FOR KING AND COUNTRY§§§


*@Foxone : une fois que tu l'as installé, tu n'as plus qu'a redémarrer steam et il sera dans ta liste de jeu*.
*

----------


## Foxone

Merci, tu sauve ma dernière heure de glandage !

----------


## RoRo123

Roo ce mod est trop top  ::wub:: 

Sur les serveurs 64 slots en ligne de bataille c'est juste le pied!  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Putain, voleur de news  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

Juste une petite remarque : c'est Battleground II 2.0. Soit BG 2.2.0.

----------


## Tetsuro999

> Juste une petite remarque : c'est Battleground II 2.0. Soit BG 2.2.0.


En fait c'est même The Battle Grounds 2  :^_^:

----------


## Mug Bubule

Génial, depuis le temps que j'attendais une mise à jour de ce mod incontournable §

----------


## ShinSH

> Putain, voleur de news


Moi je news sur les mods, môssieur.  :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais mais ça fait 3 jours que je fais des battles lines avec Sao et même qu'il se fait buter par ses chefs parce qu'il s'accroupit.
ET CA T'EN PARLES MEME PAS §

----------


## Tetsuro999

> Ouais mais ça fait 3 jours que je fais des battles lines avec Sao et même qu'il se fait buter par ses chefs parce qu'il s'accroupit.
> ET CA T'EN PARLES MEME PAS §


Certains sont un peu extrémistes il est vrai :^_^: .Ne pas oublier de jouer soldier, avec le brown bess, de ne pas s'accroupir ni parler (même pas avec les voix integrées)et ne tirer que quand on te le demande, et on n'a pas d'ennui en line battle.

----------


## ShinSH

PARCE QUE JE SUIS OCCUPAY§

D'un autre côté, je devais en parler vendredi, et on m'a envoyé un PM samedi pour que j'en parle. Alors t'as eu tout le temps que tu voulais.

----------


## Foxone

J'ai bandé durant ma première Line Battle. Merci Green, merci Sao !

----------


## RoRo123

Oui j'étais là aussi et c'était  bien marrant !

Tu as pas intérêt a faire un pet de travers en battle line  ::P:

----------


## Tetsuro999

Je suis le seul à crasher régulièrement?En une heure j'ai réussi à planter 3 fois dont une qui a nécessité un reboot en force.

----------


## Genchou

J'ai des retours windows fréquents moi. C'est une beta, cela-dit.

Sinon je connaissais pas, mais maintenant j'suis devenu fan des line battles, bien que je ne comprenne pas entièrement pourquoi tout le monde trouve plus fun de ne prendre que des soldats réguliers. Un peu de franc-tireurs planqués qq part ça peut être vilain.

----------


## Morgoth

Je viens de faire une partie à 32 vs 32. En ligne. Rah.

_Line 1, Stop!_

_Wait for my orders._

_Aim..._

_FIRE§§§_

On s'y croirait cay d'un beau.

Par contre faut apprécier ne toucher que relativement peu les ennemis. Ce qui est somme toute normal lorsqu'on tire sur eux à 100 mètres avec une pétoire du XVIIIème.

----------


## Sao

Non mais laisse tomber ce mod est génial. Avec Green et Fox on a même chanté "Un kilomètre à pied" (et après on s'est fait engueuler par le chef).

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Vous me gardez une place au chaud dans votre 5eme compagnie au temps de La Fayette, dites ?  ::wub::  Je veux en etre (dans une semaine) !

----------


## Sao

Y'aura sûrement un serveur Modus dessus. Par contre pour les maps de linebattle (les plus intéressantes du jeu) faudra réunir au minimum 20 personnes sinon c'est pas drôle.

----------


## magicganja

> L'iron sight au mousquet avec le chien qui prend 35% du champ est assez fabuleuse.


Et l'espèce de tâche beige c'est son nez au monsieur??  ::P:

----------


## Chivastein

> Y'aura sûrement un serveur Modus dessus. Par contre pour les maps de linebattle (les plus intéressantes du jeu) faudra réunir au minimum 20 personnes sinon c'est pas drôle.


OOOH oui! Un serveur modus pour Battlegrounds!!

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais mais ça fait 3 jours que je fais des battles lines avec Sao et même qu'il se fait buter par ses chefs parce qu'il s'accroupit.
> ET CA T'EN PARLES MEME PAS §


T'a déjà oublié la balle de pute que je t'ai mis à 50m.  :tired: 
 :B): 

(D'ailleurs ils buttent aussi les mecs qui sautillent)

----------


## Genchou

Ose regarder un peu pas assez dans la direction de la ligne et t'en as pour te piquer l'derch'.

Encore ce soir j'ai été friendkill pendant une charge parce que j'ai rechargé mon mousquet par réflexe. Alors autant les types qui lolilol et foutent en l'air la ligne ok, mais buter un mec de ton équipe qui charge c'est un peu débile quoi.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Say hello

Surtout que t'a plus de chance de te faire buter par l'ennemi à cause du reflexe, parce que tu marche super lentement, et les autre se jette sur toi comme des tarés.

Mais bon faut pas chercher à raisonner avec un tabouret, t'aura mal au crâne avant lui.

----------

